

Ask HN: Heated discussion or flamewar? Where is the line drawn? - Systemic33

After reading the discussion [1] whether there is an anti-microsoft conspiracy on HN, with pg joining in about how the flamewar-trigger was set off, it got me wondering where the line is drawn between a heated discussion and a flamewar?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6596038
======
ScottWhigham
If you're looking to learn what the algo rules are, you're probably not going
to get a completely public response. And why should you expect one? The minute
the "rules" are published, some clever so-and-so while change their behavior
so that they do bad things without getting caught.

Maybe you could try sending pg an email?

